# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Ted's Coming to MWC.

## Head

I was doing some work at the 'corporate office' today, and joked about working on condition that they put a restaurant in MWC. They told me it's already in the works! I didn't pry about where or when. Didn't seem right.
(Now, all the Wet Blankets can post about how "Ted's ain't all that", and the rest of us can enjoy some bottomless tortilla soup!)

----------


## Pete

I like their food it's just their locations are so crazy crowded it's often not worth the hassle.

I'm sure they will do awesome in MWC.

----------


## kevinpate

In the interest of harmony, and on occasion at least being of sound mind, I hereby release any and all claims that may ever arise in my favor regarding bottomless tortilla soup, or anything else on the Ted's menu, and assign the same to OKCTalker Head.  Enjoy.

kevinWetBlanketpate

----------


## BoulderSooner

i thought long ago it was revealed that they were going into the shops at del city (or whatever it is called)

----------


## bombermwc

thats what i had heard boulder...but then that project went 180 from what it was orignally gonna be.

----------


## Stew

Ted's is pretty tasty especially their setup. It would be awesome to see a Teds on the EAST SI-EEDE.

----------


## bluedogok

> I like their food it's just their locations are so crazy crowded it's often not worth the hassle.
> 
> I'm sure they will do awesome in MWC.


We took care of the crowds by going around 11:00-11:30 on Sunday mornings......usually before we head out of town. My wife loves the place, especially the tortilla soup. She said much of it reminds her of the "homestyle Tex-Mex" that her mother made growing up, although my wife's tortillas are better...

----------


## bille

Atomic sauce ftw!

that's all,

----------


## MFracas84

Has this location at the Shoppes of Del City been confirmed?

----------


## bombermwc

Anyone know any more about this. Ted's has confirmed they are going to build, at least from what I've heard from them, but it seems like it's taking a while to get moving. 

On another side, I read an article not long ago from the developers (which mentioned Teds) and how happy they were with how the project has gone with all of it's changes. I just had to laugh. I thought, how could you be more wrong? The project went from a well planned development to a mash-up of crap with no architectural tie-ins, and a bunch of stores no one wants to go to. Not to mention the length of time they're taking to do anything.

I am wondering if Teds might be going in the larger strip center (that's also taking a crazy amount of time to build).

----------


## okcboomer

No word on teds. But red dirt burrito is open.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Understand from a co-worker that Ted's is suppose to open South of I40 & Sooner Road Around Buffalo Wings or in new Strip mall area south. When Questioned When, he Had no date, was in barbershop when he heard it

----------


## Head

> Understand from a co-worker that Ted's is suppose to open South of I40 & Sooner Road Around Buffalo Wings or in new Strip mall area south. When Questioned When, he Had no date, was in barbershop when he heard it


Barbershop gossip is the best!

----------


## easternobserver

> Understand from a co-worker that Ted's is suppose to open South of I40 & Sooner Road Around Buffalo Wings or in new Strip mall area south. When Questioned When, he Had no date, was in barbershop when he heard it


The interior buildout on Teds is already ongoing.  It and another, yet to be named, restaurant will anchor the large building that is just about finished (ready for interior build outs).

----------


## Stew

Ted's del city grand opening will be 14-Apr-2014.

It's located on sooner and I40 next to the Buffalo Wild Wings.

----------


## okieman1

The signs are up for the new Teds. Now Hiring.  it will be in Del City,  near the newly constucted Candlewood suites.

----------

